# και θα κάτσω στη γωνία



## Theseus (Aug 26, 2017)

I need help with translating this famous rebetik song. The words in bold are the words I find difficult to translate:-

Και θα κάτσω στη γωνία 
με λαχτάρα και μανία
*Κι όσοι κι αν γινούνε πίνω* (I drink to all who might be in the τεκές ?)
μήτε τζούρα δεν αφήνω

Δώσε του Νικολάκη μας
να *βγάλει το μεράκι* μας
Τζούρα δώσε του Μπάτη μας
του μόρτη, του μπερμπάντη μας

Οι ναύτες που μπαρκάρανε κι οι ναύτες που φουμάρανε
*απ' το φιλί μια τζούρα
τον πόνο το μαρκάρανε, ταξίδια σιγοντάρανε
και πνίξαν τη χασούρα*


Αυτό που νιώθω μ' ανασταίνει
σαν *τζούρα* φράπας πρωινού [here means 'whiff'?]
ή σαν τον Λάζαρο με γάζες
που ακούει τα λόγια του Χριστού

Καθώς συλλογιζόμουν μέσα σε μια τζούρα μοναξιάς
ο δρόμος μου με έβγαλε κάπου κοντά στην Αθηνάς
Σε κάποιο γέρο έδωσα τα τελευταία μου ψιλά
μιας και το τρένο έχασα, πίνω μαζί του δυο κρασιά


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2017)

Και θα κάτσω στη γωνία 
με λαχτάρα και μανία
*Κι όσοι κι αν γινούνε πίνω *(I drink to all who might be in the τεκές ?)
μήτε τζούρα δεν αφήνω

No matter how many will come (to smoke)
I won't miss a drag from the hookah



daeman said:


> ... «Γεια σου, Μάρκο, με τον μπαγλαμά σου!»
> 
> 
> 
> ...





daeman said:


> Όταν πλύνω τουμπεκάκι
> θα φουμάρω τσιμπουκάκι
> Τότες πιάνω το μπουζούκι
> σπάν’ οι μάγκες μαστουρλούκι
> ...



Don't Bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me
You've been hanging on to it
And I sure would like a hit









Earion said:


> A present for our new friend Theseus​...
> *Fix* *it* *Stavros**
> 
> Κάν’ τονε Σταύρο*
> ...


----------



## Theseus (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks for all this, 'Man! Perhaps I'm thick but it doesn't seem to help with the third stanza...
What I make of it is this:-

The sailors who have disembarked & have smoked
a puff of the beloved pipe (?)
have written off their toil, have put their journeys second
and crushed their loss at cards.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 26, 2017)

I now translate it as:-
.....& have smoked
a mere whiff of a kiss (of the hookah)
have blocked out the pain, have put voyaging second
and confined their gaming losses.


----------

